# Record Keeping



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking for free record keeping documents I can print out, and a free computer program if there is one. What do you use?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive never found any record keeping software for farms...for free anyway?  So Ive made my own in Microsoft office...and printed out a bunch to keep in a binder for the farm.

Each of my animals have there own sheets..so if I worm em...I write date, time, drug used, weather conditions.  

I also have a separate sheet for the kidding records for the does.  

Weather helps if you see a trend..like cold damp..and someones behavior changes etc...get what Im saying????  

Good luck...if you find one please share, that would be great..!!!  I know alot of 4H groups are required to keep farm records...??  Maybe look there??


----------



## chandasue (Feb 28, 2011)

I made my own as well.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 28, 2011)

Software is just like everything else, you get what you pay for.  Any free software will probably be more trouble than it is worth.

I made my own using Excel.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 28, 2011)

I MADE MYSELF RECORDS, DID'NT THINK TO KEEP THE WEATHER DOWN ON TO WHAT WAS GOING ON, GOOD IDEA.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

Made my own too and keep in a binder.


----------



## peachick (Feb 28, 2011)

Do any of you that made their own want to share???
I'd sure like to see what others do to keep track of everything.

You could upload the file onto yousendit.com and we can download your file from a link.

Its a great (and free) program for sharing files.....  
its quick to register an account.
upload your file
then email it to yourself  
it will send you the link to share with anybody you choose....  
The link is only active for about a week


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Do any of you that made their own want to share???
> I'd sure like to see what others do to keep track of everything.
> 
> You could upload the file onto yousendit.com and we can download your file from a link.
> ...


X2!!  Please & Thank You!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 28, 2011)

I been thinking of writing one for Windows using .NET (either VB or C#) and a SQLite backend database..  Just never get around to it..  Plus, nobody would wanna pay me cos, yanno, ya just don't pay for software.  Software is supposed to be FREE, like music and hotel towels.

So, I don't. 

And if I did, I wouldn't share.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's the form that I use.

I took a basic animal record form and modified it to what I wanted.  It's a word file so feel free to make changes for yourself.

I keep in a binder with numbered tabs and each goat is assigned a tab number.  It's nice to be able to add pages as you need to continue that goat's records too.

http://honakerfarm.webs.com/apps/documents/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's the form that I use.
> 
> I took a basic animal record form and modified it to what I wanted.  It's a word file so feel free to make changes for yourself.
> 
> ...


This looks GREAT! Thanks Emily!


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's the form that I use.
> 
> I took a basic animal record form and modified it to what I wanted.  It's a word file so feel free to make changes for yourself.
> 
> ...


I changed the location of the file on my website.  Please see the new link above


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## peachick (Mar 1, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Here's the form that I use.
> 
> I took a basic animal record form and modified it to what I wanted.  It's a word file so feel free to make changes for yourself.
> 
> ...


elevan  that's awesome!  thanks so much.
It is really apprecatied by many of us,  I'm sure!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 1, 2011)

I like that better than mine... I might just switch. Thanks.

I also use this spreadsheet for tracking heat cycles:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/breeding-kidding_sheet.html


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

i use the pages from "raising goats for milk and meat" by rosalee sinn. i copy them on my printer and keep them in a binder.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 3, 2011)

I couldn't really find anything that worked for me, as everyone has different needs, so I spent yesterday making some up. Most are really simple, just made with tables in Open Office, but I'm quite pleased with the results. I made the following record sheets. Barn Notes, Buck Record Sheet, Doe Record Sheet, 2 year Doe Heat.Breeding.Kidding Record sheet, Goat Health records, Goat Supply and Feed Ledger, and Milking records. 

If you would like to see what I made, send me a private message with your email address and which ones you'd like to see and I'll send them to you.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 20, 2011)

The goat record form I'm using is in Microsoft Word and it can be downloaded from this site: http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/2011/04/20/goat-health-record-form-downloadable/
It can be easily modified to fit other breeds/situations.


----------



## Margali (Apr 23, 2011)

I use Kintraks for my rabbitry. You can set up a database for each species (cat, dog, goat, etc). It is really nice. You can track owner, breeder, pedigree, health, show awards, and much more.

I find it very easy to use. You can get a free version that will record up to 60 animals to try the program. The full version is $20 US so not expensive.

Margali


----------



## lirette (Apr 24, 2011)

there is one called ranch hub and one called easykeeper.  both at this time are on the web and are free


----------

